# Eye cleaning product



## LeighandGen (Nov 8, 2012)

My buff colored toy cockapoo Zoey has dark brown stains developing by her tear ducts. The eye wipes we bought are not helping. Does anyone have another solution?


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

I am curious to know too  See you and the puppies tomorrow!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tear staining can be caused by the tipe of food and water. they are eating and drinking. Some people have found using bottled water for their dogs clears up tear staining. I think i also hered that sime form of apple cider viniger added to the dogs water also helped. 

there are also two products the first is called angel eyes, you add it to their food, but yoi can only use it for short periods of time becuase it contains an antibiotic. so i think you use it for a week or two then stop using it till you see the staining coming back. 

the second is eye envy. it it a topical product that is a combination of a liquid and a powder that you put on the the stained hair and it takes the colour away. 

other than that tear staining is just something you need to ger used to with a lighter coloured dog. you can clipp them shorter round the eyes to make it look a bit better.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sometimes the staining is caused by teething and lessens once the teeth are through. Apparently the swollen gums put pressure on the tear ducts. Meadow had some very minor staining when she was getting her first puppy teeth, but there is no sign of any now.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We used to use Diamond Eye on our Cavvie and it worked well for staining


----------

